
Contact lens-based Google Glass competitor unveiled at CES 2014 - drungli
http://www.indiatvnews.com/business/india/breaking-news-ces-2014-ioptik-contact-lens-based-google-glass-9599.html
======
steerj92
Personally I think I prefer Google Glass to this product. I think most of the
privacy concerns that Google are experiencing will be the same/worse for the
Contact lens product.

What do you think?

------
cjensen
They use a contact lens _and_ an eyeglass? That's a nonstarter.

Aside: It is nearly impossible to make a design which uses just a contact
lens.

